# Back on the bike worries



## Cyclemanc (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi All

I'm type 1 lada and been on insulin sinse April 2018. 

Before insulin I was a regular cyclist bit have sort of lost my mojo. 

Part of me is apprehensive about having a hypo whilst on the bike and I want to get back out on it but get anxious when planning and end up cancelling or finding some stupid excuse.

A friend suggested going on an indoor turbo trainer first as I'd be at home if anything happened. 

Any advice on how to manage the insulin while put or is it a case of suck it and see. 

Thanks Mark


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 13, 2019)

A Freestyle Libra is the answer. I did Scar-fell in my 50th year of T1 with a libre on. Was raining at top & finger tests no good at all. Good luck & welcome


----------



## Cyclemanc (Jan 13, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> A Freestyle Libra is the answer. I did Scar-fell in my 50th year of T1 with a libre on. Was raining at top & finger tests no good at all. Good luck & welcome



Thanks for the reply. 
I've heard of the freestyle. Sounds brilliant. Sadly my local health authority won't even entertain the idea until the law changes in April and stops the postcode lottery


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi @Cyclemanc, welcome! Have  browse of @mattcycle 's posts, they are very inspirational! Try here: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/cycling.55014/ also this one: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/cycling-and-diabetes-tips-from-team-novo-nordisk.55919/

The cheapest place to get a  Freestyle LIbre is Asda pharmacy, it might be worth you buying one if you can and have a fortnight of trying lots of food and exercise experiments, I did this before I got them funded by my GP and I learnt loads! You can use an App on your phone to read it so you don't have to buy a reader too.

the turbotrainer sounds like a good idea for testing in a controlled envitonment, although I get bored by any indoor exercise and prefer to be outside! I think the main thing is take loads of glucose drinks and sweets with you as well as a packed lunch or similar, be very cautious with your insuling ( I used to take approx half the normal amount when I was using pens, for a day's walking or cycling) and record what happens and how much you eat, then you can tweak and try to improve next time. Schedule loads of tea and cake breaks too!

Best of luck, do try to get out there again because it is doing the normal things we love that make you realise you can handle this and you're still the same person, does wonders for your mental well-being!


----------



## Cyclemanc (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks for that. I'll have a look in Asda and check out the other fellows thread


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi Mark and welcome to the forum.  It's understandable being apprehensive doing exercise after a T1 diagnosis with hypos being the biggest fear but in reality they don't happen very much and if they do treat as you would at any other time.  

What sort of times were you cycling for before diagnosis?  It's probably better to ease back into it and see how you get on.  Turbo trainer sounds a good idea (especially in the rubbish weather!)  T1 responses to exercise can be quite individual.  It involves a fair bit of trial and error involving testing etc.  There are lots of variables that can affect things but hopefully over time 'patterns' may emerge.    

What insulin(s) are you on?  I wouldn't mess about with doses too much in terms of rides until you've got a better handle on things.  When on basal/bolus I occasionally reduced the Levemir basal both before and after a ride.  As mentioned a Libre or CGM is very useful but due to cost (not prescribed in my area yet  ) I only have them infrequently and manage 'okay' the majority of the time on normal strips.  If you cycle on your own you can stop and test whenever you want but if things don't feel right stop and test anyway.  In terms of readings on a ride I try and aim for between 7 and 10 (occasionally get it right  ).  I carry some quick acting glucose such as gels and slower stuff like cereal bars, malt loaf, banana etc.  Guided by the meter normally anything I have is free carbs, i.e. no bolus.  It's quite rare for me to need to bolus on a ride due to high levels.  I have done it on occasions but don't like doing it because of the problems it can cause.  What you may find is after you get back as your muscles replace glycogen your levels drop and can be affected for up to 24 hours or even longer - just something else to keep an eye on.  Cycling is mainly aerobic and you expect to see a drop in blood glucose but conversely if you do shorter, powerful rides you may see an increase in levels.  You would need to deal with this if it happens.

Runsweet has some useful info on T1 and exercise but as I said responses are quite individual and over the years the best way I've found is to just go out and do it and deal with it.  I'm in no way an expert but just enjoy riding my bike and happen to have T1.  If you're on Strava then there's a fair few T1 cycling groups which may help with your motivation when you see how many people around the world are doing it.  Good luck, give it a go and let us know how you get on.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 13, 2019)

I bought my libre & it gives you so much confidence. You learn so much for £130


----------



## Cyclemanc (Jan 13, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Mark and welcome to the forum.  It's understandable being apprehensive doing exercise after a T1 diagnosis with hypos being the biggest fear but in reality they don't happen very much and if they do treat as you would at any other time.
> 
> What sort of times were you cycling for before diagnosis?  It's probably better to ease back into it and see how you get on.  Turbo trainer sounds a good idea (especially in the rubbish weather!)  T1 responses to exercise can be quite individual.  It involves a fair bit of trial and error involving testing etc.  There are lots of variables that can affect things but hopefully over time 'patterns' may emerge.
> 
> ...





Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Mark and welcome to the forum.  It's understandable being apprehensive doing exercise after a T1 diagnosis with hypos being the biggest fear but in reality they don't happen very much and if they do treat as you would at any other time.
> 
> What sort of times were you cycling for before diagnosis?  It's probably better to ease back into it and see how you get on.  Turbo trainer sounds a good idea (especially in the rubbish weather!)  T1 responses to exercise can be quite individual.  It involves a fair bit of trial and error involving testing etc.  There are lots of variables that can affect things but hopefully over time 'patterns' may emerge.
> 
> ...




Hi. Thanks for all that info.  Really appreciated

Before diagnosis I was regularly out on the road bike. Think nothing of 60+ miles every Sunday plus the daily commute but since April I've not been out at all. Had a complete confidence knock. 

I'm sure it's partly anxiety of hypos and just not knowing what will happen. I agree when you said "just go out and deal with it if it happens". 

I work shifts so will give the turbo a go when I'm next off and post the results.  I'm sure I'll be ok once I've had a go. Plus with the crappy weather in Manchester at least I'll be warm and dry

Thanks again for reply. I'll keep you posted 

Mark


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 14, 2019)

Cyclemanc said:


> Hi. Thanks for all that info.  Really appreciated
> 
> Before diagnosis I was regularly out on the road bike. Think nothing of 60+ miles every Sunday plus the daily commute but since April I've not been out at all. Had a complete confidence knock.
> 
> ...



As a possible incentive for you Team Novo Nordisk are holding a week long cycling event in June.  Details are a bit sketchy at the moment but it's called Cycle for Cities.  Starting in Leicester and finishing in London.  I'm assuming it will be similar to the 2018 one which was called Pedal for 7.  They had 10 core riders, some with T1, who did the whole week (I think they work for Novo Nordisk), day riders, team leaders, a doctor and support crew.  I did the Rochdale to Stoke stage.  Fantastic day with some of the teams pro riders including current pro Sam Brand.  There were 3 groups of riders based on average speed but it was just a great day with lots of T1's including the pro riders and luckily we had glorious sunshine.  The most difficult bit was the logistics of getting to the start and back home from the finish.  Christophe who posts on the forum did the next day's stage.  I wrote about it here:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/pedal-for-7-day-3-my-ride-with-team-novo-nordisk.73643/


----------



## Cyclemanc (Jan 14, 2019)

Nice one cheers mate. I'll keep an eye out for that. Looks really good.


----------



## Cyclemanc (Jan 14, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> As a possible incentive for you Team Novo Nordisk are holding a week long cycling event in June.  Details are a bit sketchy at the moment but it's called Cycle for Cities.  Starting in Leicester and finishing in London.  I'm assuming it will be similar to the 2018 one which was called Pedal for 7.  They had 10 core riders, some with T1, who did the whole week (I think they work for Novo Nordisk), day riders, team leaders, a doctor and support crew.  I did the Rochdale to Stoke stage.  Fantastic day with some of the teams pro riders including current pro Sam Brand.  There were 3 groups of riders based on average speed but it was just a great day with lots of T1's including the pro riders and luckily we had glorious sunshine.  The most difficult bit was the logistics of getting to the start and back home from the finish.  Christophe who posts on the forum did the next day's stage.  I wrote about it here:
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/pedal-for-7-day-3-my-ride-with-team-novo-nordisk.73643/



Found this. Not sure if it's any help. Sadly says employees and invited guests. ☹☹

https://www.pieevents.co.uk/events/novo-nordisks-cycle-for-cities-16th-to-22nd-june-2019


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 14, 2019)

Cyclemanc said:


> Found this. Not sure if it's any help. Sadly says employees and invited guests. ☹☹
> 
> https://www.pieevents.co.uk/events/novo-nordisks-cycle-for-cities-16th-to-22nd-june-2019



That's the one.  Don't worry about the invited guests bit you'll just need to register with the people running it at Novo Nordisk when it's officially announced.  You'll need to fill in some forms with contact details, emergency contacts, medication and so on.  There were plenty of spaces on it last year.  Pie events seem to do lots of these for various companies so I think they don't just want anyone turning up without an invite.  Logistics are the issue again though.  I'm not far from Buxton so Sunday Leicester to Buxton or Monday Buxton to Liverpool would be good but have to either get to Leicester or back from Liverpool. Something to think about!   The core riders get accommodation and transport etc but as a day rider you make your own way to the start and from the finish although they carry any bags you have on the day plus you get gels, drinks, food etc.


----------



## sololite (Jan 18, 2019)

Cyclemanc said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm type 1 lada and been on insulin sinse April 2018.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
I am also LADA but out of the honeymoon period and treated as Type 1, injecting insulin.
Freestyle Libre is a game changer for sure - It keeps me on the straight and narrow.
I am a a keen road cyclist myself, ironically my Diabetes diagnosis was the trigger for me to really get into it and haven't looked back. I haven't hypo'd while cycling but have been low a couple of times or after a long ride and you can definitely feel it/recognise it coming on - or at least I can. I think using an indoor trainer for a few sessions and monitoring your levels would be a good idea before you get out on the bike. I did Ride London a couple of years ago and ate at regular intervals all the way through, even though I didn't feel I needed it. If you plan to do long rides you might try that. For me having a good breakfast and then getting on the bike gives best results rather than going out when I haven't eaten for a while. Feel free to pick my brains and good luck!
regards,,
Chris


----------



## Cyclemanc (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks for the info. Hitting turbo for first time tomorrow. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Carlos (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi @Cyclemanc. I am a type 1, took up cycling two and a half years ago. I started gradually, in my case because I was quite unfit, and I am now regularly doing about 50km every Sunday morning without any trouble.

As long as your hypo awareness is good you shouldn't have any problems. Did you use to ride on your own or in a group? It may give you peace of mind to ride in a group a few times until you are confident on your blood sugar management.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 26, 2019)

How are you getting on Mark?  Did you give the turbo a try?

The Cycle for Cities is accepting registrations if you were thinking of doing it.  It doesn't cost anything and this first part is simply registering an interest.  From my experience last year of the Rochdale to Stoke stage it was just a fantastic day.  I didn't sign up until not long before it happened last year and they were still accepting registrations.

https://www.pieevents.co.uk/events/novo-nordisks-cycle-for-cities-16th-to-22nd-june-2019/


----------

